# Japan Drier?



## SDpaint

I am finishing some high end solid wood doors and I am tring to speed up my progress with out sacraficing quality. I am spraying them with a 310FF tip and the first batch came out real nice, I'm using oil primer and enamel. The problem is I am spraying them in the garage and once I put the finish coat on them I cant move them out to start the next batch for days until the oil starts to cure. I know Japan drier is an option to speed drying I just have never used it and wanted some feed back, is it a bad idea to use it when spraying? Is it going to change the finish in any way? Any ideas?


----------



## Metro M & L

I think I would start with heating your garage first in a non explosive manner if that's possible.


----------



## MNpainter

Have not tried it in years and didnt think it worked very well. I thin my oil with naptha when spraying,seems to dry faster than thinner, and will not screw up the finish. 
Heat can br your freind but my calendar says it is summer, and i would turn on the ac in my shop before the heat.
good luck. steve


----------



## plainpainter

Japan drier is a 'surface' drier. You put more of that stuff in - it will just cause the paint to skin faster and prevent the insides from ever drying out. So it can promote something to dry slower.


----------



## Workaholic

I used to use japan drier, these days I would just use some naptha. I agree with heating your garage before and after to help dry time as well.


----------



## johnpaint

Metro M & L said:


> I think I would start with heating your garage first in a non explosive manner if that's possible.


But, that is not as exciting as all your stuff blown out on the lawn.


----------



## graybear13

Put a fan on it .


----------



## austintx512

NEVER force dry any paint bottom line its ruins the color and finish product use penetrol flood or somthing but never force dry


----------



## Rick the painter

austintx512 said:


> NEVER force dry any paint bottom line its ruins the color and finish product use penetrol flood or somthing but never force dry


Just curious,how so? I have fan-dried wall paint for years and never had an issue.


----------



## TJ Paint

yeah and i use a hair dryer on all my wood trim so i get 3 coats of oil varnish done in one day :thumbsup:


----------



## austintx512

oil base paints gray when forced dry even more when u use heat (blow driers) and when paint company test the products they dont force dry them and they arnt made to be forced dry i know u see the stores use blow driers to match colors but their busy doing quart matches lol its really the heat that ruins it but why risk it just to cut a corner


----------



## TJ Paint

yeah was a joke


----------



## austintx512

well the other people arent joking bout using fans lol


----------



## TJ Paint

i have used fans on wall paint. I wouldnt use it on trim or doors, etc. you need full dry time for recoats/good bonding. wall paint, if its a repaint, it dont seem like a big deal to me.


----------

